# Experience Points and Levels/Titles



## Roman

It seems that ENWorld has adopted the experience points/levels/titles feature. It seems to be pretty nice. It does leave me wondering, however: 

1) How many "levels" are there? 
2) What is the "title" provided by each level? 
3) How many experience points are needed to "reach" each level? 

I would surmise there are 30 levels like in 4E and each gives a title based on a 4E creature of that level, but that is merely a guess.


----------



## fba827

The feature is just in place for testing for a month  (look at the top of each forum, above the sticky threads) to see details on the testing.

As for the answers to your questions --
1) unknown
2) while a title has been put in, morrus said in another thread that he's open to suggestions for changing it (it's already been slightly modified a couple times already)
3) A guess is 10 xp per level... but that is just a guess.


----------



## fba827

*ignore; double post*


----------



## Morrus

fba827 said:


> 3) A guess is 10 xp per level... but that is just a guess.




But a bad guess.


----------



## Roman

fba827 said:


> The feature is just in place for testing for a month  (look at the top of each forum, above the sticky threads) to see details on the testing.
> 
> As for the answers to your questions --
> 1) unknown
> 2) while a title has been put in, morrus said in another thread that he's open to suggestions for changing it (it's already been slightly modified a couple times already)
> 3) A guess is 10 xp per level... but that is just a guess.




Thanks - I somehow missed that link - I guess I just tend to look at threads...


----------



## Roman

Morrus said:


> But a bad guess.




Perhaps we could have a more accurate figure?  

I suspect that it is the XP required for a given level in 4E but divided by 100.


----------



## Morrus

Roman said:


> Perhaps we could have a more accurate figure?
> 
> I suspect that it is the XP required for a given level in 4E but divided by 100.




That would be a _good_ guess.


----------



## blargney the second

Rounded down, obviously, because everything in D&D is rounded down.
-blarg


----------



## Roman

Morrus said:


> That would be a _good_ guess.




Thanks for confirming it!


----------



## Nikosandros

Is there a way of finding out how we got experience points? I've only been able to see the last award.


----------



## Morrus

Nikosandros said:


> Is there a way of finding out how we got experience points? I've only been able to see the last award.




That's because you only have one award - from Saorex for http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...s-kept-neverwinter-monastery.html#post4474690


----------



## Nikosandros

Morrus said:


> That's because you only have one award - from Saorex for http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...s-kept-neverwinter-monastery.html#post4474690



Ah, so we all started with 9 XPs then? Or is it 10 XPs per award?


----------



## Roman

I have looked slightly deeper into this and there are still some things I am mot clear about. I also have only one award, but for some reason my account shows that I have 15XP which brings me to Level 2. I gave some other people XP and found out that my "XP power" is to give 1 XP at a time. I am not sure about the underlying mechanics used to calculate XP power, but it is probably either a static 1 XP for all normal posters or perhaps based on the person's XP/post count/join date or community supporter status or moderator status or something along those lines. Looking at the person who gave me my XP award, he/she has many fewer posts than I do and a very recent join date, plus does not fit any of the other categories described above, so I am guessing that his/her XP power is also set at 1 XP. That leaves me wondering, however: How did I end up with 15 XP? Is it because he nominated my thread for the topic of the week? Or more likely, did all the long-term members perhaps simply get a flat starting bonus (or perhaps a bonus based on post count or join date - though a flat bonus seems more likely)? It would make sense, as nearly everybody seems to be at 2nd level.


----------



## MerricB

Roman said:


> I have looked slightly deeper into this and there are still some things I am mot clear about. I also have only one award, but for some reason my account shows that I have 15XP which brings me to Level 2.




Everyone began at 10 XP. (That's enough to put you at level 2). You need about 22 XP to reach level 3.

When you give out XP, you give out a number of points equal to your "power", which starts at 1 and then increases at some point in the future. You can give out 3 awards every day, and must give out awards to 50(?) people before you can award someone again. (50 is _way_ too big a number).

Morrus may be tinkering with the award, though. 

Cheers!


----------



## Roman

MerricB said:


> Everyone began at 10 XP. (That's enough to put you at level 2). You need about 22 XP to reach level 3.




Fair enough - I suspected it would be something like that. Nevertheless, I have 16 XP even though only 2 people gave me awards. That still leaves open the mystery of where the extra 4 points came from. 



> When you give out XP, you give out a number of points equal to your "power", which starts at 1 and then increases at some point in the future. You can give out 3 awards every day, and must give out awards to 50(?) people before you can award someone again. (50 is _way_ too big a number).
> 
> Morrus may be tinkering with the award, though.




I agree with you - 50 is a huge number especially when you can only give 3 per day. I would make it something lower - perhaps 9 awards - that would entail waiting at least 3 days (giving the full 3 awards daily) to give XP to the same person again. Essentially, it would mean that your every 10th award could be the same person. Alternatively, we could simply have a waiting period after which it is possible to give XP to the same individual again - say one week. I prefer the first option though.


----------



## Nikosandros

MerricB said:


> Everyone began at 10 XP. (That's enough to put you at level 2). You need about 22 XP to reach level 3.



However, I received one award, but I have exactly 10 XP...


----------



## fba827

Nikosandros said:


> However, I received one award, but I have exactly 10 XP...




Perhaps someone gave you a negative vote -- When the system was put in place for a day or two people could give you negative feedback (i.e. negative experience points).

Then, that feature (negative xp) was removed.  But that could account for how you're at 10xp even though you got 1xp from someone.


----------



## Morrus

Everyone registered at the time the system was turned on got 10 free XP.  Everyone who registered afterwards started on 0.

Everyone gives out 1XP per award, but for a few days while I figured out the system, some people gave out more (based on postcount and length of time registered).  I turned that off, so now everybody is 1 XP, except for mods/admins who give 10XP.

Negative XP was on for a short while until I noticed!  It's off now.

You get awards for a thread nomination and for coming 1st/2nd/3rd.   That feature is buggy though, and is going away, much to my regret - I really liked it.

Finally, if we keep this at the end of the month trial, everybody will be reset to 0 XP.


----------



## Nikosandros

fba827 said:


> Then, that feature (negative xp) was removed.  But that could account for how you're at 10xp even though you got 1xp from someone.



Seems the most likely explanation.


----------



## Roman

Thanks for the explanations! Of course, everybody will get XP for their helpfulness (hey, what can I say - I like the system), but due to the 3 per day limit some will not get it immediately.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Interesting stuff here.  Amazing what changes happen when you go away for 6 months or so.


----------



## MerricB

Morrus said:


> Finally, if we keep this at the end of the month trial, everybody will be reset to 0 XP.




How are you feeling about the trial, Morrus? Are we keeping the XP system? (Personally, I really like it. )

Cheers!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

MerricB said:


> (Personally, I really like it. )
> 
> Cheers!



Me, too. And I get more Personal Notifications this way, too


----------



## Roman

Yes, I like the experience point/level/title system too. Also, it appears that the system hasn't been abused, as sometimes happens on other sites that introduce similar systems.


----------



## Roman

So when does the XP reset happen? I think it has been more than a month since the system got implemented already.


----------

